# McClelland HONEYDEW



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Let me start by saying this is my first review here. McClelland HONEYDEW. When i first opened the tin its a broken flake had the usual vinager/ketchup smell it was pretty wet. The first bowl was bad horable taste burned hot that could be part my fault for smoking to fast just trying to finish it. I put it away for about 4 months forgot about it and found it last week i was actual trying to trade it. Thought id give it another chance on opening the tin that nasty smell was all but gone. Took some out dried it and rubbed it out completly. Right from the start i got a nice sweet honey flavor not sweet like a heavy aromatic but light sweet flow to the flavor from start to finish. Smoke it slow because it can get hot and bite. Im glad i made no trade for this i'll keep the tin and smoke it now and then for a change of pace. So enjoy if you try it and hope all can understand my review sometime im not real clear or so says my wife.


----------

